# Router Raizer Deal @ Grizzly



## Hankstar (Mar 30, 2009)

Grizzly has the Router Raizer on clearance for $47.00. Go to the clearance section on their website.
Hank


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

That is a gift. They are very good. I wonder if that is connected with my difficulty raising them on their email address?

Cheers

Peter


----------

